# Java3D Mensch Ärgere Dich nicht.



## Developer_X (21. Okt 2009)

Hi, liebe Java Forum.org Gemeinde.
Ich habe angefangen ein Java3D Mensch Ärgere Dich nicht Spiel zu basteln. 
Funktioniert soweit alles, es gibt befehle, mit denen man die figuren bewegt usw..
Man kann alles mit den Bewegungen kontrollieren und so.

Doch "jetzt" habe ich mir gesagt, müssen da auch die regeln rein.
Und da haben die Probleme angefangen.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, und Teil des Projektes werden?

Ich habe auch das Programm gestartet und den TaskManager offen, um zu sehen ob er viel abzockt, und dass programm arbeitsplatzraubend geschrieben ist.
Das ist es nicht, keine Angst.

Ich brauche echt eure Hilfe.

Ihr müsst keine Kenntnisse in Sachen Java3D haben, wäre aber auch nicht schlecht.
Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen Marco13. 
Das ist nicht viel Arbeit, im Sinne von zeitaufwendig.

Wenn ihr mir helfen wollt, aber es nicht in diesem Thread schreiben wollt, dann schickt mir bitte ne PN.

Ich wäre euch echt dankbar.

Hier ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Okt 2009)

Oha, wenn man schon in einem solchen Beitrag direkt angesprochen wird  ... Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal ein 2D-Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht geschrieben, mit Regeln und (nicht speziell "intelligenten") Computergegnern... 
Originellerweise ist der englische Name dieses Spiels "Frustration".
Hm. Kann mal schauen, ob ich das nochmal vorkrame ... war zwar nur schnell hingeschrieben (also nicht wirklich "gut") aber hat soweit funktioniert...


----------



## Developer_X (21. Okt 2009)

eine frage, und danke marco13, 
kannst du dich ma in den Code reinarbeiten?
Oder soll ich auch eine erklärung zum ganzen geben?

Was ich dir nur sagen kann ist:
es sollte eine art rhytmus sein der immer wieder gemacht wird.

Die Methode Check soll durchlaufen werden.

In der methode check, wird gesagt wann gewürfelt werden soll, was mit dem ergebnis passiert, sprich ist es 6, dann..., ist es was anders dann soll das so positioniert werden.

Soll ich dirs per email schicken, oder in meinem webspace hochladen.
Ich schicke dir am besten das ganz momentane.
Okay?
Noch was, ändere nichts am chema und an dem restlichen zeugs.
Nur an der Methode check()
ok dann.

Der Code ist ganz ok, ich hab nur die attribute die für manche Methoden gebraucht wurden über die methode geschrieben, also die meisten attribute verspilttert.
Aber es gibt einen großen batzen attribute am anfang, und am ende.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

beantworte mir die in diesem text gestellten Fragen.
D_X


----------



## ARadauer (21. Okt 2009)

> war zwar nur schnell hingeschrieben (also nicht wirklich "gut")


das wird devx nicht stören...


----------



## Marco13 (21. Okt 2009)

Ich kann's auch bleiben lassen :noe:


----------



## Noctarius (21. Okt 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann's auch bleiben lassen :noe:



Du hast doch in keinem Punkt erwähnt, dass du Ihm helfen willst. Du sagtest lediglich du schaust mal, ob du deinen alten Code noch findest und stellst Ihm diesen zur Verfügung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Was er darein interpretiert ist doch nicht deine Sache.


----------



## Developer_X (21. Okt 2009)

okay.
sry


----------



## javimka (21. Okt 2009)

Die Screenshots sehen jedenfalls verheissungsvoll aus. Meinst du nicht, dass du diese check() Methode selbst hinkriegst? So kompliziert sind die Regeln ja nicht und selbst, wenn du nicht den absolut optimierten Code produzierst, dürfte er immer noch schnell genug laufen, da du ja gar nicht so viel falsch machen kannst.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Okt 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Du sagtest lediglich du schaust mal, ob du deinen alten Code noch findest und stellst Ihm diesen zur Verfügung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Meistens ist es so, dass ich meine, was ich sage, und oft auch so, dass ich sage, was ich meine. Dass ich den Code noch finde, war (mir) klar. Ich habe ihn jetzt hervorgekramt, nochmal kurz compiliert, gestartet... joa, funktioniert. Was ich jetzt weiter mache? Mal sehen. Von "zur Verfügung stellen" habe ich jedenfalls nichts gesagt.


----------



## hdi (22. Okt 2009)

> Der Code ist ganz ok, ich hab nur die attribute die für manche Methoden gebraucht wurden über die methode geschrieben, also die meisten attribute verspilttert.



Irgendwie steht das Ende des Satzes nicht so im Einklang mit dem Anfang. _Versplittert_.. WHAT THE HELL MAN??!


----------



## Developer_X (22. Okt 2009)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Die Screenshots sehen jedenfalls verheissungsvoll aus. Meinst du nicht, dass du diese check() Methode selbst hinkriegst? So kompliziert sind die Regeln ja nicht und selbst, wenn du nicht den absolut optimierten Code produzierst, dürfte er immer noch schnell genug laufen, da du ja gar nicht so viel falsch machen kannst.



Ich mach mir immer eine stunde vor dem schlafen gedanken, und schreibe den Quelltext dann auf meinen karrierten Block.
Ich probiere den jetzt morgens einzufügen und zu schauen.


----------

